# Ellerman & Papyani 1968 to 1970



## Ian Norman (Sep 29, 2005)

Anyone around from Ellerman & Papyani 1968 to 1970, would be great to hear how you are doing.


----------



## jim (Aug 12, 2004)

re ellerman and papyanni ships.
I was a coal trimmer on the ss algerian about 1946/7 when a fight started between two crew members returning to the ship in a jolly boat about 2-30am. scottish fireman Mchugh was drowned off the greek coast and myself and the other trimmer maltese Joe ferugia[not sure about the spelling of his sir name] we were put on six on and six off but we did not even get full pay as we inexperianced. the cook was charlie cunningham from dublin. the food was pathetic and every sunday evening at tea we got a rock bun which was approiately named. Some of the crew broached the cargo and in istanbul they sold hawser ropes. Police investigations followed at cork and liverpool where i was glad to bid a sailors farewell to a leaking wreck of a ship and a company that i would never consider working for again. Jim


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

That sounds pretty awful Jim, well done for getting through it.


----------



## Ian Barton (Jul 27, 2008)

Yes ,I was with Papayanni's for a couple of years, Joined MV.Catanian in 67, then MV.Arcadian on charter to Head line for 4 runs up the St Lawence,Then back down to the Med
Catering


----------



## Bill Davies (Sep 5, 2007)

One of those companies which I was always sorry I did not experience.
The run, ship size. Everything seemed right. Ambition got in the way.


----------



## muldonaich (Nov 19, 2005)

they were great little ships bill i did 9 months on one of joe constantines the lochwood was in umteen ports with these ships great crowds great fun ashore we used to do 26 ports in the meddi then belfast dublin avonmouth cardiff swansea newport glasgow then back out the meddi 12 passengers great little ship great crowd captain hutchison hope i spelt it right my first trip never forget the dirty half mile and the black cat bar in genoa brgs kev.


----------



## Bill Davies (Sep 5, 2007)

Now you have made me jealous!

Brgds
Bill


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

muldonaich said:


> i did 9 months on one of joe constantines the lochwood was in umteen ports with these ships great crowds great fun ashore we used to do 26 ports in the meddi then belfast dublin avonmouth cardiff swansea newport glasgow then back out the meddi 12 passengers great little ship great crowd captain hutchison .



Sailed for one trip on the 'Lochwood' with Hutchison (or Hutchinson - can't read his signature on my DB) in March/April 1961. Great run, happy ship and good food. Excellent cook with an unusual social life (see http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?p=172581#post172581).


----------



## russell hope (Jul 25, 2009)

I did two trips to the med on the Florian in '68 (Aug to Nov) as a peggy it had a good mixed crew, i cant remember any names but i do recall a night in a small greek port,the ship was ready to leave but the majority of the deck crew were ashore off there heads on ouzo,that was a long night i can tell you


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

I sailed in the Patrician, straight from Blue Funnel. what a difference!
Easygoing and good food, but the steam winches and antwacky deck gear took some getting used to, as did the steam steering engine directly below the sailors accomodation. It used to drive me nuts.
Pat


----------

